# New Buckmaster's Velvet World Record



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

A buddy at work sent me the link to this article. Monster deer that gained 120" in a years time. Read the article and check out the pics. This kid isn't new to killing big bucks.



http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2012/10/world-record-ky-50-point-velvet-buck


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

was this a free range deer or high fence ranch? seems like a deer from a ranch to me...could be wrong tho


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Based off what I read it appears to be a free range but I find it hard to believe a buck could gain that much mass in a years time.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i agree, thats a heck of alot to gain in a year. and from what i have seen alot of the ranch deer have the crazy tines and stuff.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Other than the idiots in the comments section, there&#8217;s not one thing in that article to suggest it wasn&#8217;t a free range deer. It even talked about the opening day of archery season, which of course doesn&#8217;t apply to fenced areas. Not sure why it matters anyways.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

M.Magis couldn't have said it better!! I agree 100%


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Did anyone bother to read the text? It said the kid missed the deer during archery season, and then someone wounded it during gun season but it survived. Bodily injury is one of the things that can make a buck's rack go all haywire.


----------

